# PCP panel



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been having some issues with power staying on when I plug my RJ12 cables into the pcp panel. If I wiggle the ends abit the power will come on but when I let the cable go it turns off again. Sloppy fit. So to remedy the problem I cut a couple of strips of electrical tape to put on the top of the spring side of the connector. So when you plug it in it forces the end to stay tight in the socket and not loose connection. Works for me.

So if anybody else is having this issue, this is what I did to fix it: :smilie_daumenpos:

Happy Railroading!!!


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

MrMoose said:


> I have been having some issues with power staying on when I plug my RJ12 cables into the pcp panel. If I wiggle the ends abit the power will come on but when I let the cable go it turns off again. Sloppy fit. So to remedy the problem I cut a couple of strips of electrical tape to put on the top of the spring side of the connector. So when you plug it in it forces the end to stay tight in the socket and not loose connection. Works for me.
> 
> So if anybody else is having this issue, this is what I did to fix it: :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Happy Railroading!!!


Update on pcp panel loose jack connection:

I took the pcp panels and with a magnifying glass and good light I took a small pick that has multiple bends in it and can reach the contact points in the jacks. I very carefully raised the contacts with the pick so they are raised from there original positions. Now I get full contact with no more loosing connections when I plug the RJ12 end into the jack.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice one!


----------

